# LR/Enfuse does not show-up in LR File menu



## neil bui (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello
Installed LR/Enfuse along with EnfuseGUI beta 2.' and enblend-enfuse with no ploblem but could not find the command : Blending layer in LR 2.' File menu for the plug-in to work. Checked plug-in manager, the plug-in was there and running. 
Reboot the system . Un-install then Re-install a few times with no avail. Please advise
Thanks
Neil B.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Neil,

   Welcome aboard! 

    For starters, can you go to User CP> edit signature> fill in details of your operating system.  You should see my signature as an example.

                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## neil bui (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Bob for a warm welcome. Will fix my signature as you suggested.
Thx
Neil B.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 23, 2009)

Go to: File>> Plug-in Extras >> 
Does "Blend Exposures Using Lightroom Enfuse" appear there?


----------



## neil bui (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Rikk
It's there. 
Thank you very...very much
Neil B.


----------



## neil bui (Jun 23, 2009)

After selecting "Blend Exposures Using Lightroom Enfuse" ,and entering the path to folder containing the enfuse and align_image_ stack applications, got an error message : "Path to enfuse folder incorrect or not specified" even that's the correct path to folder. Tried many times with the same result.
Thanks in advance for any pointer I can get. 
Neil B.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 23, 2009)

On your Enfuse dialog, you have a configuration tab. The path entered in there should be something like this: C:\Program Files\Enblend-Enfuse\bin  If your OS is 64 bit it will be something like this: C:\Program Files(x86)\Enblend-Enfuse\bin ( don't remember what XP Pro is anymore. I haven't seen an XP machine in two years)

What is in your path right now?


----------



## neil bui (Jun 23, 2009)

Just blank. when I filled in the path, then all I got was the error message:"Path to enfuse folder incorrect or not specified"
I'm trying with my desk top which's using XP pro to see if it's OK
Thanks for your time and kindness
Neil B.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 23, 2009)

Search for enfuse.exe in your Windows Search Function. Right Click on the file and select properties. On the general tab should be the correct path.  

If you cannot find enfuse.exe, you may need to reinstall the auxiliary applications per Tim Armes website's instructions.


----------



## neil bui (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I found out it works fine with XP pro. Maybe it's the  Vista problem. 
Again, many thanks
Neil B.


----------

